# Fiona kidded 1/28 with triplets



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't actually own this doe anymore but I am boarding her right now. She was bred to Egor (Buttin' Heads Categorized). Fiona is white with a patch of tan on one hip and blue eyes. Of course she had 3 females, all with blue eyes and wattles! I will have to get better pics in the am. One of the heat lamps has a red bulb.

DH and I were on our way out to run errands and went to check on everyone one more time before we left. Well, we did have to run an errand but it was to buy another heat lamp! Luckily we got back in time.

Kate - What would their color patterns be? Thanks!

Fiona with her 3 kids.








Doeling #1, white with brown/black spots, blue eyes, wattles










Doeling #2, brown/black/white I believe some type of buckskin, blue eyes, wattles










Doeling #3, brown/black/white I think some type of buckskin, blue eyes, wattles


----------



## themrslove (Jan 28, 2011)

They are all BEAUTIFUL!!!  WOW!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2011)

TRIPLET DOES!?  Out of a junior buck?  I'm officially jealous!!

They're all buckskin bases.  The 1st doe would be buckskin with heavy white overlay...the other does are broken, and they all have frosting.

I LOVE buckskins...


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'm jealous too because so far I've only gotten one doeling  and 4 bucklings out of Egor. Not to mention the blue eyes and wattles!

I'll tell you what, I think it is going to take me one heck of a long time to get these color patterns. I suspected broken buckskin with the 2 girls but never in my wildest dreams did I think the first one was buckskin!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2011)

You have to try and imagine them without the white when they get that much overlay.  Look at my "Kids" page on my website for Phenomenon and Borealis (Northern Light's '10 kids)...Phenny was a buckskin like that doe, and Bo was black and white...but it was _kinda_ hard to tell LOL


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## julieq (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice babies!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 29, 2011)

It love their ears! It gets boring sometimes seeing all floppy ears around here.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice set of triplets!  Pretty color patterns, too.... <3


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 29, 2011)

Yup, 3 GORGEOUS flashy buckskins!  The brown spot on the tushy of the one with the heavy overlay is a dead give away.  And 3 does at that? I'm totally jealous.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! I think they are gorgeous too!!  And all does! I sure hope for that kinda luck. All does. Although I really do want a couple of REALLY nice lookin' bucklings from my registered does this year to keep for breeding.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 29, 2011)

All does!!!!     Someones looking upon you!!!!  Good for you!!!

They are all beautiful!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! I wish they were mine. I sold the doe last fall and I'm boarding her until March or April. They are out of my boy, Categorized though so it is nice to know he will put out some really flashy kids.


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful babies....... I sure like these little guys...... thinking maybe i have room for more LOL


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice!!!!  Your buck did good!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 29, 2011)

Are those pygmy's?


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 29, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> Are those pygmy's?


They are Nigerian Dwarfs.

Cute baby girls! 

Is "buckskin" the same color that is called chamoisee in full size dairy goats? Or something different? I've got a LaMancha doe similarly colored and I'm not really sure what to call her...her papers call her "frosty brown" and a friend of mine calls her a chamoisee, I just call her  "sort of brownish grayish with black and white markings"


----------



## helmstead (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope, chamoisee is solid brown with black dorsal, legs, etc.  Buckskin is classically brown with a black cape, but there are MANY variations of buckskin, from black buckskin to silver.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmm...This doe has the black dorsal stripe and black on her legs, but the rest of her body is an odd mixture of gray, tan, and black hairs except for her white spots. So I guess she's not actually either color.


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 30, 2011)

Definitely adorable...I think I'm in love!


----------



## lasergrl (Feb 1, 2011)

Are these babies for sale?  I have been looking for a bottle baby.......


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2011)

I can ask the owner if she is interested in selling them.  Right now they are nursing on mom.


----------

